# Beats audio



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Who's wants to try it? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1525226

This file's been pulled from several sites so grab it now if it interests you.

I have not tried it since I'm at work.


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

okay before i tried it out, i went into webos because we have beats program and my beats work great compared to android choppy sound and all.
i zipped the files and it works great no problems, you just have to set up the equalizer thru dsp which is alright but could be great if we had a dedicated app for beats but comfirming it works :]


----------

